# my amazon sword



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have had this large amason sword as the only live plant in my tank, it did have a lot of leafs and did well, but some died so it is down to 4 larger leafs. like a month ago it just started growing a brown color on the leafs of it. actually i have 3.5 leafs cause i had to chop one in half to save the rest of the leaf, but the one i chopped in half has none of this brown stuff on it, it couldnt be algae cause i have tried to rubb it off and it dosent work, could it be that there rnt enought nutrients in my tank, i have a 55g with 2 4" rbps and a 6" rbp???


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It looks like dying from lack of light/nutrients.
You have to give more details about your tank.
Light,Gravel,Furtilizer used?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have natural gravel in my tank, and i dim my lights with foil, but where the plant is i leave a spot with no foil so that it is full strenghth completely on it. the only fertilizer i use is 100% pure piranha poo, basically chicken, fish, shrimp. lol just poo and i do a weekley water change and it has a lot of poo.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Then you might have to add some furtilizer.......they are many in the market but i prefer SeaChem Flourish!Try it!


----------

